# Two boys with one girl



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok so can you breed two boy Russian tortoise's with one girl Russian? Like will I get two different clutches of eggs?


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 2, 2012)

The number of males used or the number of times bred, will not influence the number of clutches. The clutch number and size depends on many factors like the species, the female's size, her health, and other environmental factors.

If your thinking of keeping two males in with her all the time, she will most likely be stressed out (even could be physically injured) from all the male attention. Also the two males are most likely going to be competing against each other to be the one to bred the female, which could end up in not only stressed males, but injured males. 

Now with some males, normally a Russian would not need this, but some males do seem to perform better when there is a limited amount of male competition going on.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 2, 2012)

I *THINK* its like cats and dogs. A female has a certain number of follicles waiting to be fertilized. They can be fertilized by any number of male tortoises. So one clutch of eggs can have different fathers.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I have recently discovered that my russian is a female and my friend has two males. So how would I got about breeding them?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 2, 2012)

I dont know the exact science of it but a friend of mine has been breeding sulcatas for well over 10 years with just 1 male and 1 female. He never got 1 albino during that time but 5 or so years ago he put a male he had hatched from his pair with his female and got albinos in his very next clutch. The new male had been with the female for only a couple weeks so I dont think he could just override what the previous male did and be the only sire of the clutch.



TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Well I have recently discovered that my russian is a female and my friend has two males. So how would I got about breeding them?



I would just put one russian in with her at a time. For how long you keep them together depends on how big their enclosure is.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 2, 2012)

Do your friend's two males live in one enclosure and get along well? By allowing one to be with a female, once the other male goes back, he may not be so willing to put up with another male as a roommate. Also remember if he brings his male over (or you take your female to him) you are opening all three tortoises up to sharing any health issues with each other. Make sure at the very least all three are totally healthy.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Do your friend's two males live in one enclosure and get along well? By allowing one to be with a female, once the other male goes back, he may not be so willing to put up with another male as a roommate. Also remember if he brings his male over (or you take your female to him) you are opening all three tortoises up to sharing any health issues with each other. Make sure at the very least all three are totally healthy.



I've already put them together and my female was fine, and his males have been housed together all there life! (and they are all very healthy) So should I just stick my female in there with them? And I'll get some breeding going on?



Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I dont know the exact science of it but a friend of mine has been breeding sulcatas for well over 10 years with just 1 male and 1 female. He never got 1 albino during that time but 5 or so years ago he put a male he had hatched from his pair with his female and got albinos in his very next clutch. The new male had been with the female for only a couple weeks so I dont think he could just override what the previous male did and be the only sire of the clutch.
> 
> 
> I would just put one russian in with her at a time. For how long you keep them together depends on how big their enclosure is.





Well we obliviously want our own Russians back some time. And mine is 6" long and his males are about 5" long.


----------

